# Ariz. Deputy dies after aiding La. relief efforts



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Ariz. Deputy dies after aiding La. relief efforts*

10/20/2005

By William Hermann, The Arizona Republic

A Maricopa County Sheriff's Office deputy died in Texas while en route from Louisiana where he and about 100 other deputies and office personnel had spent the past two weeks helping hurricane victims.

Gary LaBenz, 50, died of a massive heart attack, Sheriff Joe Arpaio said. LaBenz was found dead Monday morning in a San Antonio motel, where he and others had stopped for the night. LaBenz had been a deputy with the office for 19 years.

He was married and the father of four children.

*For full story, visit:*

http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/local/articles/1012deputydead12.html


----------

